# MATRXX AUDIO



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

whut up hommies... i just got 2 matrxx audio subs and those thangs bump.....louder than any rockford or audiobahn garbage... take a look i got there lowest model the wx1's and they hit hard...
http://www.matrxxaudio.com/ check em out...


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

thanks they are too.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

I heard that Matrxx subwoofers are basically the same as Atomic Loudspeakers subwoofers (and I heard their amplifiers are basically the same as MMATS). I agree, they are badass subwoofers.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ls123_@Jan 3 2004, 03:32 AM
> *I heard that Matrxx subwoofers are basically the same as Atomic Loudspeakers subwoofers (and I heard their amplifiers are basically the same as MMATS). I agree, they are badass subwoofers.*


 actually the designer of boswick(from what i heard) made matrxx.... which is still a well know speaker... i love my subs.... i would definatly like to get metered now.... just to she what numbers i hit


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch+Jan 3 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2low2touch @ Jan 3 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ls123_@Jan 3 2004, 03:32 AM
> *I heard that Matrxx subwoofers are basically the same as Atomic Loudspeakers subwoofers (and I heard their amplifiers are basically the same as MMATS).  I agree, they are badass subwoofers.*


actually the designer of boswick(from what i heard) made matrxx.... which is still a well know speaker... i love my subs.... i would definatly like to get metered now.... just to she what numbers i hit[/b][/quote]
Some of the Bostwick subwoofers are similar to Atomic as well. Either way, great quality stuff.


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ls123_@Jan 3 2004, 01:32 AM
> *I heard that Matrxx subwoofers are basically the same as Atomic Loudspeakers subwoofers (and I heard their amplifiers are basically the same as MMATS). I agree, they are badass subwoofers.*


 not sure about the amplifiers, but as far as the subs you are correct :biggrin:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch+Jan 3 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2low2touch @ Jan 3 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ls123_@Jan 3 2004, 03:32 AM
> *I heard that Matrxx subwoofers are basically the same as Atomic Loudspeakers subwoofers (and I heard their amplifiers are basically the same as MMATS).  I agree, they are badass subwoofers.*


actually the designer of boswick(from what i heard) made matrxx.... which is still a well know speaker... i love my subs.... i would definatly like to get metered now.... just to she what numbers i hit[/b][/quote]
Barry Coleman, formerly of bostwick, is the president of Matrxxx audio. As far as the subs are concerned, yes, 1 or 2 models are the same as the atomic line (same for the bostwick). The amplifiers are strikingly similar, quite possibly the same, as the old school dr. crankenstien aka MMATS amps.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

eeek...double post 



Last edited by JeremyD at Jan 8 2004, 02:29 PM


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Whatever happened to Dr. Crankenstien?


----------

